# Glitch



## FunkyUK (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone playing? It's very cute. Like Animal Crossing, but good.

E2A: www.glitch.com


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone? This is fun.  I got bonus XP for drinking 10 cans of beer, getting smashed and hungover. I've died from the comedown of sniffing a wrap of no-no powder, and had to crush grapes in purgatory.  I've milked endless butterflies and nibbled lots of pigs...
The Items are excellent... Butterfly Lotion.


----------

